# need some advice on buying DVD recorder



## bwoodin (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm searching online for a DVD recorder that will allow me to offload recorded programs from my Verizon set-top box/DVR. I am only looking for a basic recorder to burn DVDs, don't need VHS or camcorder ability. I am a student and need to have DVDs of recorded programs from a French TV channel I subscribe to. I know this can be done, even though Verizon can't/won't tell me how to do a work-around. Problem is there are so many DVD recorders for sale online I don't know which one will suit my needs, and hope someone can offer some advice on which brands to buy. Also price ranges are anywhere from just below $100 up to $400+ and I'm can't pay big bucks for a simple DVD recorder. Anyone have some advice or suggestions on what brands to purchase?
Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Stick with a brand name for support reasons. You will need to choose a model with a video input that matches the output(s) available on the DVR...your inputs will be composite (yellow RCA), S-Video, or component (red/blue/green RCA). Aside from that, it all boils down to any features that you want/need and brand preference.

You won't be able to stream the content off of the DVR. You will have to connect the video output of the DVR into the video input of the DVD Recorder. You will then play back the program on the DVR and record on the recorder in real time.


----------



## bwoodin (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks so much - your comments are helping me unravel the mysteries of DVD recordings - looking @Toshiba recorder to purchase fairly soon. Appreciate the advice!


----------

